# Born To Be Kind



## Knightofalbion (Oct 10, 2015)

So many gods, so many creeds
So many paths that wind and wind
While just the art of being kind
Is all the sad world needs

http://thegentlebrethren.wordpress.com


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 10, 2015)

Return To Innocence

http://www.vimeo.com/134915230


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 10, 2015)

Saw this one this morning. It seems appropriate for this topic.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 10, 2015)

Beautiful thought provoking posts Knight and Warri. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 10, 2015)

Love it! Thanks!


----------



## chic (Oct 11, 2015)

I wish we could all be kind to one another all the time, but that would leave us open to being victimized by predators. ISIS, serial killers, troubled teens who shoot up kids and teachers in school. 

Do not cast pearls before swine lest they turn and trample you to death. ( I don't remember the exact words but they were right on). 

I'm for selectively being kind. It's just naive to be otherwise.

Sorry to spoil an otherwise beautiful thread.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 11, 2015)

Yes, and when one thinks about it...

All You Need Is Love! 






*"All You Need Is Love" :love_heart:

Love, love, love
Love, love, love
Love, love, love

There's nothing you can do that can't be done
Nothing you can sing that can't be sung
Nothing you can say but you can learn how to play the game
It's easy

Nothing you can make that can't be made
No one you can save that can't be saved
Nothing you can do but you can learn how to be you in time
It's easy

All you need is love
All you need is love
All you need is love, love
Love is all you need

Love, love, love
Love, love, love
Love, love, love

All you need is love
All you need is love
All you need is love, love
Love is all you need

Nothing you can know that isn't known
Nothing you can see that isn't shown
Nowhere you can be that isn't where you're meant to be
It's easy

All you need is love
All you need is love
All you need is love, love
Love is all you need

All you need is love (All together, now!)
All you need is love (Everybody!)
All you need is love, love
Love is all you need
Love is all you need (Love is all you need)
Love is all you need (Love is all you need)
Love is all you need (Love is all you need)
Love is all you need (Love is all you need)
Love is all you need (Love is all you need)
Love is all you need (Love is all you need)
Love is all you need (Love is all you need)
Love is all you need (Love is all you need)
Love is all you need (Love is all you need)
Love is all you need (Love is all you need)
Love is all you need (Love is all you need)
Yee-hai! (Love is all you need)
Love is all you need (Love is all you need)

Yesterday (Love is all you need)
Love is all you need (Love is all you need)
Love is all you need (Love is all you need)
Love is all you need (Love is all you need)
Oh yeah! (Love is all you need)
She loves you, yeah yeah yeah (Love is all you need) :love_heart:
*


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah.. yeah... yeah...


----------



## AprilT (Oct 11, 2015)

chic said:


> I wish we could all be kind to one another all the time, but that would leave us open to being victimized by predators. ISIS, serial killers, troubled teens who shoot up kids and teachers in school.
> 
> Do not cast pearls before swine lest they turn and trample you to death. ( I don't remember the exact words but they were right on).
> 
> ...




In my heart of hearts I so want nothing more than love peace and kindness felt between self and all,but, I agree with the thoughts of the reality of what's out among us.  What's worse sociopaths are drawn to you if you're not carfule.  

Still kindnesses is so much more pleasing to the soul,well, at least it is many people I know I am happy to say. 

Knight, I love that Enya song it's one of many I have in my collection.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 11, 2015)

I have an issue with the 'do henna on each other' though, whaaaaat?
being kinder need not mean being naive, just being polite and a bit considerate will do.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 11, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I have an issue with the 'do henna on each other' though, whaaaaat?
> being kinder need not mean being naive,* just being polite and a bit considerate will do.*



Well that would certainly be a start oakapple.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 11, 2015)

I really like the temporary henna tattoos. So beautiful. I have had some done by a lovely Muslim lady.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 11, 2015)

oakapple said:


> being kinder need not mean being naive, just being polite and a bit considerate will do.




This is true sometimes I just need to just keep it simple. . Food for thought just don't let your own foot/tongue get in the way especially of a simple act of kindness.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 11, 2015)

Chic has it right.  Selective kindness is a virtue no one can quarrel with but to be completely trusting is to make one vulnerable.  Being too open is naive.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 11, 2015)

AprilT said:


> This is true sometimes I just need to just keep it simple. . Food for thought just don't let your own foot/tongue get in the way especially of a simple act of kindness.



And of course some people (Not Me) do put their mouths in motion before the brain is in gear!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 11, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> And of course some people (Not Me) do put their mouths in motion before the brain is in gear!



I myself was born with foot mouth disease. :unhappy::grin:


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 11, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I myself was born with foot mouth disease. :unhappy::grin:



Aaaahhhhh.
Bless you !!!!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 11, 2015)

CatchyCatchy little tune there and I'll try to tell myself that wasn't an American southern bless you.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 12, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful thought provoking posts Knight and Warri. Hugs to you both.



Thank you


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 12, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Love it! Thanks!



Thank you


----------



## Rocky (Oct 12, 2015)

Knightofalbion said:


> Return To Innocence
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/134915230



_So true.  Excellent.  And why not a return to innocence?  _


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 12, 2015)

AprilT said:


> CatchyCatchy little tune there and I'll try to tell myself that wasn't an American southern bless you.



And still blessing you AprilT!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2015)

When the moon is in the Seventh House
And Jupiter aligns with Mars
Then peace will guide the planets
And love will steer the stars

This is the dawning of the Age of Aquarius
Age of Aquarius
Aquarius! Aquarius!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 12, 2015)

Awesome Rose!


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 12, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> When the moon is in the Seventh House
> And Jupiter aligns with Mars
> Then peace will guide the planets
> And love will steer the stars
> ...



5th Dimension !  Hair!!  Good Stuff!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2015)

*That's it Jim!*

Let the sun shine, Let the sun shine in

**sigh* What happened to it all?*


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 12, 2015)

I am not taking off any clothes! It is too cold out here on the water. I will wear a pumpkin--if you like! Lol. It is my Thanksgiving, after all.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 12, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> And still blessing you AprilT!



Much appreciated, but, to be clear I'm broke so I can't pay to keep the ego strokes coming.




RadishRose said:


> When the moon is in the Seventh House
> And Jupiter aligns with Mars
> Then peace will guide the planets
> And love will steer the stars
> ...




Good song The Fifth Dimensions.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 12, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I am not taking off any clothes! It is too cold out here on the water. I will wear a pumpkin--if you like! Lol. It is my Thanksgiving, after all.



I just LOVE Pumpkins Shalimar !!!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 12, 2015)

Rocky said:


> _So true.  Excellent.  And why not a return to innocence?  _



Thank you.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 12, 2015)

Cool, Boozer. That cat and I share the same charming expression....no wonder I don't need to lock the door. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 12, 2015)

Knight, there is little I would not give to experience the beauty of innocence.:love_heart:


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 13, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Knight, there is little I would not give to experience the beauty of innocence.:love_heart:



Sad to say Shalimar, but I lost my innocence a long long long...
Time ago.
I think I was about 16!


----------

